# New "On the Mat" Now Online!



## True2Kenpo (Feb 8, 2006)

Fellow Martial Artists,

I am pleased to announce we are back on track with the release of our lastest "On the Mat" Clip!

This week we covered a few ideas from Short Form 3. We hope you enjoy and look forward to your feedback.

I hope all is well and stay true to your training!

http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/Onthemat.html

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
United Parker's Kenpo
Parker/ Planas Lineage


----------



## kenpocowboy (Feb 8, 2006)

Josh ... Did Planas show you some more things about the form? I am going to see him in San Antonio in March. Good stuff keep sharing.


----------

